# Shore Orchid Festival June 8-10



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

Hey Y'all:

Silva Orchids is hosting their "Shore Orchid Festival" June 8-10 in Neptune, NJ. All the usual suspects will be in attendance: Andy's, Black Jungle, JL Orchids, etc. As I understand it, this is not a show, but a gathering of tented vendors. 

See Silva Orchids for details

So--do we round up the posse?


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

Yea, id love to go to this. Can anyone take a hitchhiker...me?


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

I'd love to go.


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

Tough one for me. Have Hamburg Saturday and George's MADS meet on Sunday


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

Had a great time at this show. Andys was there, black jungle, and some japanese vendors. I got some great stuff. Anyone else go?


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

Richard and I went Friday morning to deliver some frogs to BJ. Got some cool mini mounts from Andy's and viv plants from BJ.


----------

